# Our New Forum Slogan



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Champion

*"The New Lakers Dynasty: Under Construction"   * 
_
*Originator “The One”*_


Moderators:
Locke, EHL, Jamel Irief, Ghiman

How can we change that, if we could change at all? also, what happend to Brian34Cook?

out


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Talk to truebluefan, or Sticky.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

That's a loooongggggggg slogan.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Lynx said:


> That's a loooongggggggg slogan.



extreme makeover: the laker edition 31 letters
The New Lakers Dynasty: Under Construction 42 letters

:cheers:


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

alot of people voted for it..i didnt


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Moderators:
Locke, EHL, Jamel Irief, Ghiman

help please,
unless we don't want the new slogan


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

onelakerfan said:


> Champion
> 
> *"The New Lakers Dynasty: Under Construction"   *
> _
> ...


Well if everyone wants to keep this slogan we could shorten it to "New Dynasty Under Construction." :whoknows: Just a suggestion.

Brian34Cook was waived under the Amnesty clause.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Locke said:


> Brian34Cook was waived under the Amnesty clause.


:rofl:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Let me know what which version you guys want, I will make sure it gets changed.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

i say just go w/.....New Dynasty: Under Construction


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

*Forum Slogan "New Dynasty: Under Construction"*

I guess the other one is too long

any suggestions


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

clien said:


> i say just go w/.....New Dynasty: Under Construction


Yeah that's fine.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Weasel said:


> Let me know what which version you guys want, I will make sure it gets changed.


Weasel: "New Dynasty: Under Construction" 

thanks


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

How about just Dynasty Under Construction?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> How about just Dynasty Under Construction?


I want to make sure that people know that this Dynasty will be new. No Shaq. No center orianted triangle.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

The One said:


> I want to make sure that people know that this Dynasty will be new. No Shaq. No center orianted triangle.



i dont really like this at all ....its making us sound like the clippers


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

how? why? what? clippers never had a Dynasty, thay are always under construction, like building in 3rd world country. and this is a perfect transitional slogan

"new dynasty: under construction"


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i think it sounds fine


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

How bout 'REDEMPTION: LA STYLE" :laugh:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

How about just: "Laker Dynasty Under Construction"?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

onelakerfan said:


> how? why? what? clippers never had a Dynasty, thay are always under construction, like building in 3rd world country. and this is a perfect transitional slogan
> 
> "new dynasty: under construction"



i mean in the sense of "underconstruction" its like we're expecting to be a lottrey team.........im not i actually have faith in the team as should all of u!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

In Zen, We Trust. :angel:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Lynx said:


> In Zen, We Trust. :angel:




lol i actually really like that


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

ok guys we went over this already. it took as 2 months to comeout with a new slogan.

"New Laker Dynasty: Under Construction"

"New Dynasty: Under Construction"

"Another Laker Dynasty: Under Construction"

I know there are many good slogans out there. but we voted for the one on top

out


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

can't we just add Lynx's?


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Lakermike05 said:


> can't we just add Lynx's?



NO! :upset: :banghead:


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

onelakerfan said:


> ok guys we went over this already. it took as 2 months to comeout with a new slogan.
> 
> "New Laker Dynasty: Under Construction"
> 
> ...


^now take all the possibilities for "New Laker Dynasty: Under Construction", and we will have 1 final poll
(i.e.)

"New Laker Dynasty: Under Construction"
"New Dynasty: Under Construction"
"Laker Dynasty: Under Construction"
"Another Laker Dynasty: Under Construction"
"Another Dynasty: Under Construction"

& w/e other wacky combos there are----best-->"New Dynasty: Under Construction"--imo


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

clien said:


> ^now take all the possibilities for "New Laker Dynasty: Under Construction", and we will have 1 final poll
> (i.e.)
> 
> "New Laker Dynasty: Under Construction"
> ...


LMAO: This is a full time job, i'll do it tomorrow :cheers:


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

I liked "Welcome to the Projects"


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

thekid said:


> I liked "Welcome to the Projects"



"Welcome to the Projects" :rocket: take that lol jk


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i say we be the only forum without a slogan.


----------



## Mrdectown (May 28, 2005)

I say we put "14 rings and counting........" then again this is coming from the guy who cam up with no bandwagoners.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

I thought we voted already like a month ago?


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

we did


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

It seems like everybody forgot about this. We're not getting a new slogan?


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

sorry i just got mad, everyone is tring to put their own slogan in, but we already voted and i think we should go with that one


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Who is suppose to change it anyways?


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Lakermike05 said:


> Who is suppose to change it anyways?


Weasel will change it.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

onelakerfan said:


> Weasel will change it.



When?


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Lakermike05 said:


> When?


when everyone stops  ing that theirs was better, and agrees that we voted for 2 months and we came out with one that majority likes


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I actually can't change it, I let the admins know and they change it.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

YAY sum1 changed it, thanks 2 Weasal for helping us out.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

there aint no dynasty comin but maybe a NBA finals spot in 2007. that'll be your last chance to win a title with kobe. unless u guys draft some great player there wont be a dynasty in LA for some time. next dynasty is the bulls, and im not just sayin that because im a bulls fan, lookin longterm and couple of teams fallin apart unless some huge trades,draft picks come around.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

BenGordon said:


> there aint no dynasty comin but maybe a NBA finals spot in 2007. that'll be your last chance to win a title with kobe. unless u guys draft some great player there wont be a dynasty in LA for some time. next dynasty is the bulls, and im not just sayin that because im a bulls fan, lookin longterm and couple of teams fallin apart unless some huge trades,draft picks come around.



His name is andrew Bynum thank you.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

ya i like bynum too. i hope he is the next dominate laker big man but even if he is you dont build a franchise with just a big man. late 70s lakers were as close to it as you can get with just kareem but their dynasty didnt begins until magic and byron scott.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

thank you all, thanks "the one" for the slogan, thanks weasel, sorry that i got bit irritated up there, i'm getting old i guess


----------

